# JBL solar reflect(M shape)



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,guys
How much would be the right distance from substrate with these reflectors ,2x24w Juwell high lite bulbs.
At this moment,nahging them 23inches from substrate.I`ve read that M shape is better.Aiming to high light.Are these 23inches enough ...or even high??










10x


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

interesting use of block connectors to run the lights (i would look at using some heat shrink to protect the blocks and you from a shock if you continue to use them)


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

robbowal said:


> interesting use of block connectors to run the lights (i would look at using some heat shrink to protect the blocks and you from a shock if you continue to use them)


There is no"naked"wire.Everyone is deep in block conector.Even that,i will be carefull and keep in mind your advise.10x


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My guess is that you will get high light, probably about 90-100 micromols of PAR. Those look like very good reflectors, and the bulbs are close enough together for the light to add together.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you,Hoppy!
That is just I am aiming for.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

But, I don't see any advantage to using that much light, and lots of disadvantages. The major disadvantage is the need for so much maintenance to keep algae from taking over the tank. Another is the need for pruning so often to avoid getting too much plant mass in the tank. If there is an advantage it might be the ease of getting nicely colored plants when reddish plants are used.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

1 bulb would be enaugh,but I like "open air" over the tank,Hoppy,so 2 bulbs but much higher.
You are right-If I can`t satisfy the needs of CO2,I will raising the light.
It is an experiment-I am in love with P.Stellatus.I will trying to grow this plant,even in such a small tank/10g/


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Based on http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/99190-p-stellatus-wont-grow.html#post968870 you may find that getting the CO2 just right is far more important that getting the light right. And, getting the CO2 right is much more difficult too.


----------

